# The Chinese Pigeon, June 2016



## urbexdevil (Jun 21, 2016)

Passing this place a fair few times in the past and never stopping to take a look, we decided to stop by for a quick mooch after finishing another explore slightly earlier than expected.

With a quick last min turning, nearly sailing straight past it, we parked in a rather posh looking housing estate and made our way from there on foot. Feeling rather lazy from the last explore, we opted for the quick n’ dirty under the fence entrance but once inside it was plain sailing and strolled straight in.

Onto the explore itself, we were pleasantly surprised to find a lot of stuff left over and best of all, the whole place hadn’t been vandalized either! Mooching around, after a brief scare with a pigeon that seamed unable to locate the open window it flew in through, it became apparent that some stage of the buildings life it had become a Chinese restaurant… Yep, have you guessed where we got the report name from yet? Thanks to Tiny Urban Exploration for that one!

History wise, due to where this place is in plain sight and the fact it’s still in an un-trashed condition I will keep it to a minimum.

The “Chinese Pigeon” sits on the A120 somewhere near Colchester, and was closed for some years, re-opened with a focus both on food and on real ale and then closed again, and it’s been sitting vacant ever since.

Yep, I know.. that’s an almost pointless snippet of “history” but still, let’s let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## freeclimb (Jun 21, 2016)

Good effort! I really like the shot of the newspaper.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 21, 2016)

That's bizarre - just like they upped sticks and left. Great report that.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 21, 2016)

Still could be made into something like a cafe. Don't like the chairs, they are a horrible colour.


----------



## mockney reject (Jun 21, 2016)

This was a great restaurant sadly has opened and closed loads


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 22, 2016)

mockney reject said:


> This was a great restaurant sadly has opened and closed loads



I think it's location might have something to do with that really.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 22, 2016)

Amazing how clean it considering how long it's been closed.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 24, 2016)

Enjoyed reading that report;
Thanks


----------



## old git (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice little mooch after Central Park. Not hard to find, eh? Did you read the postcard from the ex girlfriend in the figures bedroom . Rather sad we thought.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Brilliantly retro, as any good chinese should be! Lovely photos too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## urbexdevil (Jul 13, 2016)

old git said:


> Nice little mooch after Central Park. Not hard to find, eh? Did you read the postcard from the ex girlfriend in the figures bedroom . Rather sad we thought.



You lost me there mate, didn't see that.


----------



## bouncy (Jul 31, 2016)

Driven past this place nearly every week and always said I'd like to look inside. 

Thanks for the post


----------

